# my helmet pigeons



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi 
this photo for my helmet pigeons :









thank you 
iyado


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

else


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Beautiful Birds!!*

Thank you for sharing your beautiful birds with us!! The more I am on this site, the more I am learning!! Your birds are just beautiful! They look like they are ready to go snow-shoeing, and I see they have their ear-muffs on!!!!! !! LOL!  thank you so much!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I enjoyed your pics.

Aren't they the cutest birds and such hyper little busy bodies?.... they are getting to be my favorite. Mine don't have those sexy feathery legs. LOL


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks you alll
iyado


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are beautiful.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very pretty! Do you have any problem's with their feet since they have feather's on them? Do they need different perches since their feathers are so long?
Sorry for the questions, just curious.

Thanks,
Robin.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your birds are beautiful. Thank you for the pictures. I really enjoyed them.

Margaret


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you
No proplem


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Very pretty! Do you have any problem's with their feet since they have feather's on them? Do they need different perches since their feathers are so long?
> Sorry for the questions, just curious.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robin.


I have some WOE tumblers with long muffs like that. At the moment they are in an aviary type of thing, with a "tree" and some regular stick perches to sit on. They don't appear to have any problem getting around, flying, or perching even though they have big muffs. Most people prefer v-perches, lots of baths, and lots of shavings on the floor for long muffed birds though. Helps keep the feathers clean 
One thing though...is that I've noticed some of the bigger breeds with feathered feet sometime have issues with small babies. My Lahores have accidentally strung their newly hatched babies out of the nest before, and they don't even have that long of feathers on their feet! I'm not sure if it's just my Lahores or what...since my WOE's have babies, which are still in place.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have some WOE tumblers with long muffs like that. At the moment they are in an aviary type of thing, with a "tree" and some regular stick perches to sit on. They don't appear to have any problem getting around, flying, or perching even though they have big muffs. Most people prefer v-perches, lots of baths, and lots of shavings on the floor for long muffed birds though. Helps keep the feathers clean
> One thing though...is that I've noticed some of the bigger breeds with feathered feet sometime have issues with small babies. My Lahores have accidentally strung their newly hatched babies out of the nest before, and they don't even have that long of feathers on their feet! I'm not sure if it's just my Lahores or what...since my WOE's have babies, which are still in place.


 Thanks Becky, I didn't even think about how they manage with their babies in the nest, plus the wood shavings on the floor.  It's great when you can learn something new everyday.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

those are awesome looking pigeons.while i never was into fancy birds besides birmingham rollers,those are cool.thanks for sharing.

they look high-strung


----------

